# Alternatives to Bentonite clay



## krakkah (Aug 21, 2016)

Gday
I am having issues finding fine ground Bentonite clay and need an alternative quick. Even looking through face mask suppliers it's expensive and takes ages to get here. I don't have the time to muck around grinding up kitty litter.

Any ideas?

Help appreciated.


----------



## machinejack (Aug 22, 2016)

I found that our local farmers coop carries a product called pond sealer, it's suppose to be bentonite haven't tried it yet, but it's worth a try. For $11.00  a #50 bag cheap enough.
Jack


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 22, 2016)

Gday  Krakkah 

If you can get hold of  kitty litter , no need to spend hours grinding the stuff , just mix the kitty litter with water to break it down ,  then mix with the sand , dry to required temper . 

Failing that try a pottery suppliers . 


Rob (Newcastle UK)


----------



## P.J (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi

Did a quick search on the old googler and found these guys http://www.newcastlefoundries.com.au/
(Disclaimer I have no connection with the company in question.)

Maybe a donation to the beer fund would render you a bag or two of casting sand? Could be worth a try.


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 23, 2016)

I've found the same with the kitty litter. A splash of water on it and it turns into a nice slurry very easily with a little mixing, no grinding required at all.


----------



## krakkah (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I purchased a $13 coffee grinder from Kmart and that minced through a 10 kg bag of kitty litter in no time. My greensand has the right stiction now. 
Some great ideas there I am going to try next time thanks.


----------

